# what better, Hight or Depth for a 240g Tank?



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have room for a 72 inch wide tank but I have a choice of 72x24x31 or 72x30x25. Which would be better for a FOWLER tank??

1 Trigger
1 Large Angel
1 Puffer
1 Fox Face
2 Tangs
1 Wrasse
1 Tusk fish
maybe 1 more fish

Just wanted to know if the Hight or Depth would be better for the fish?? I know Width is the best option but I am limited to 72 inch


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

chuckd92 said:


> I have room for a 72 inch wide tank but I have a choice of 72x24x31 or 72x30x25. Which would be better for a FOWLER tank??
> 
> 1 Trigger
> 1 Large Angel
> ...


depth is best over hight.fish swim left to right alot more than up or down also its easyier to light due to the hight.its cheaper to build aswell.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

More surface area id better in this instance.


----------



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks.. that's what I thought.. The height is for Better Looking.. more show.. But I want whats best for the fish. 

Thanks again


----------

